# Need to know condition of I-95



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm planning on driving back to NC tomorrow from Mass. What's I-95 like in the DE, MD and VA area? I trust NY and NJ to stay on top of it, but the other areas I'm not sure about. I'm driving the truck and towing my trailer with 2 atvs and a snowmobile that I barely used in NH. :realmad:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since no one has answered ,they must all be out plowing!


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Just talked to my brother in law in central jersey and he said its a mess. They got another foot or so. I would imagine by morning it may be clear. Might want to try that one Friday! They are freaking out down there.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

According to the local radio around here- I-95 is in BAD shape right now- a lot of accidents and snow all over- roads around here are in really BAD shape- some still haven't even been plowed 1x yet!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Good job to the mid-atlantic plowers. I-95 was in fantastic shape. Made it back in 11.5 hours.

On a side note: Clean off your freaking car and truck!!!! I saw numerous close calls with snow blowing off vehicles. Idiots!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Banksy;996668 said:


> Good job to the mid-atlantic plowers. I-95 was in fantastic shape. Made it back in 11.5 hours.
> 
> On a side note: Clean off your freaking car and truck!!!! I saw numerous close calls with snow blowing off vehicles. Idiots!


jersey getting good at this plowing stuff now....


----------

